# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  κατασκευη κυκλωματων

## ntinos_88

Καλησπέρα,
Μηπως θα μπορούσε να μου πει κανείς αν γνωρίζει κάποιον ηλεκρονίκο ή κατάστημα στην  Αθήνα που να κατασκευάζει πλακέτες;Θα μου ήταν χρήσιμο να μου δίνατε  κάποιο τηλέφωνο επικοινωνίας ή μια διεύθυνση!!!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## SV1EDG

Καλώς ήρθες Κώστα.

Δες εδώ:

http://www.projectline.gr/homepage_gr.html

http://www.pcb.gr/

http://www.pcbart.gr/

http://www.plaketes.com/new/company.php

----------


## ntinos_88

Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου Μαριε!!!με βοηθησες παρα πολυ...Ευχαριστω κ παλι!!

----------

